# Yoshi and Chibi's Christmas pic



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

I believe I shared these some time ago when we were creating the calendar but wanted to share this particular picture again due to the season coming up


----------



## Ciarra (May 6, 2008)

OMGosh that is the cutest thing I have ever seen!!! O_O


----------



## CaliforniaHalo (Jun 5, 2009)

Awwwwww! too cute x


----------



## Dazy Mae (Aug 10, 2008)

They both look so darn cute!!! I just love those two little sweethearts


----------



## Quinn (Dec 11, 2008)

Aww! Lovely little santa and elf. Chibi looks super duper adorable


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

I never saw that pic...it is very cute:


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

That is adorable....


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

hahaha! i love chibi's outfit LOL so cute! merry xmas!


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

soo cute i remember this pic


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Too cute!
Love their little outfits


----------



## claireeee (Aug 24, 2009)

Michelle that is a gorgeous picture! it would make such a good christmas card! x


----------



## Mandy (Jan 16, 2009)

awwww michele they are beautiful love it


----------



## xxxxdeedde (Jul 3, 2008)

Aww they are so cute! I love the outfits x


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Awww, I've never seen that pic. They are both absolute Angels!  Beautiful!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

So great! I love the outfits. They are darling.

Brodysmom


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

i remember that from last year too very cute


----------



## anastasia (Oct 7, 2009)

They're so adorable! I wish Archie would pose for pictures like that.


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

Thanks everyone! I considered doing this pic as a Christmas card this year but time has gotten by me. I hope to do them next year


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

That photo really made me smile


----------



## LittleHead (May 20, 2004)

That has to be the cutest xmas pic I've ever seen!!


----------



## Mom of 4 Chi's (Apr 3, 2009)

How cute!! They are adorable.


----------



## Aquarius (May 8, 2009)

So Cute, they are gorgeous - beginning to feel very Christmassy looking at some of the threads coming on!!


----------



## chihuahualondon (Nov 17, 2009)

Awwwwww! too cute XXX


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

OMG, just trying to catch up on pics. I could eat them alive!!! They are simply divine. Great picture of both of them.


----------



## msmadison (Jul 6, 2009)

oh, goodness, that's adorable!


----------



## Chiboymom (Jul 8, 2009)

They are the cutest little Santa and Elf yet....gave me a smile on an otherwise flat day


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 7, 2009)

such a cute picture x


----------



## ElectricBlueWings (Jun 5, 2009)

Aww I just want to hug them!
Chibi looks fuzzy and soft!


----------



## Tracilea (Jul 27, 2009)

OMG That is SOOO cute!  I saw some super cute christmas dresses at pet smart for Luna yesterday but she is so small that they won't fit her yet lol Next year maybe. So for now i will enjoy your Christmas pics


----------

